# Europop Vs The Baroque Era



## Harrison Clark (Jul 25, 2017)

The baroque period had some really annoying melodies, which I think is a good basis for comparison


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I want to vote in the poll - where is it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Harrison Clark said:


> The baroque period had some really annoying melodies, which I think is a good basis for comparison


Let us know the annoying ones pleas.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Let us know the annoying ones pleas.


Bach's Barbie Girl cantata, for example.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Can we re-open Stupid Thread Ideas, so that people have a place for them?


----------

